# Massey Ferguson 5460 issue!



## Dimi P (11 mo ago)

I am a farmer located in Greece and two years ago I bought one MF 5460 (2005 model) second hand from an individual. 

Almost one year later while I was plowing the field suddenly the engine temperature exploded to the red and I saw the fluids spread everywhere around the engine. I had to send the tractor to the local mechanic because I couldn't even start the engine.
Damage: Βurnt engine head flange.
Repair: Head flange replacement and cylinder head resurfacing.
Cost of repair: 1200€

A bit later after this repair, I noticed leakage of coolant liquid. I couldn't find the point of leakage. I called the mechanic who refused to come to check the issue and he just said that probably the coolant tank is broken. Unfortunately, I had to use the tractor those days and before I finished some tilling tasks the engine collapsed again, the same as the first time.

This time I decided to send the tractor to another mechanic. He replaced again the head flange of the engine, resurfaced the cylinder head (both sides, up and down), and replaced some spare parts of the cylinders such as springs, etc. (This time I paid 3000€). After this repair, I used the tractor for about 30 working hours. I noticed again leakage of coolant from the head flange and increased oil level.

Since I am frustrated and I am not sure whether I can trust the mechanics I would like to ask a few questions:


What do you think is the issue and what options do I have?


How should I negotiate with the mechanic? Probably it is his fault but I can’t prove it.

Thank you in advance,
Dimitris P.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, You are in a bit of a predicament! Seems that maybe your mechanics are not doing a complete inspection of what the issues may be.
If you have a leak at the head, the head gasket could be in wrong or the head could be cracked. Check to make sure the coolant is properly filled, and belts and hoses are in good shape. Remove the rad cap and start the tractor. Observe the temp gauge and also see if you can observe bubbles, or smoky bubbles in the rad coolant while it is running.
With the increase in oil level, there may be coolant getting through the engine block and into the oil pan.
Some members here may be able to help you trouble shoot your issue better than I can.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like a warped deck. Did they check it for flatness before replacing the head parts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dimitris

Below is a writeup of the four most common problems with a 5460. Note the overheating problem item #4. Things to consider.... are you pulling too much load? Is it running too hot? Are you maintaining the engine rpm's up while plowing? 









10 Most Common Problems With Massey Ferguson 5460 - Farmer Grows


Today, we will be mentioning the most common problems that Massey Ferguson 5460 has. All of the problems are mentioned down below:




farmergrows.com


----------



## Dimi P (11 mo ago)

Hi and thank you for your reply! I checked everything.. Finally, there is a crack on the cylinder head cover. Unfortunately is not easy to repair so we ordered a whole new headcover. It cost a lot but I hope it will work this time..


----------



## Dimi P (11 mo ago)

Indeed seems this model has some overheating issues. In general, I was very gentle with it.. We also have a Ford 6610 (my grandpa used to work with it and it is the tractor where I learn to drive and work) and we never had an issue like this for nearly 40 years.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Dimi P said:


> Indeed seems this model has some overheating issues. In general, I was very gentle with it.. We also have a Ford 6610 (my grandpa used to work with it and it is the tractor where I learn to drive and work) and we never had an issue like this for nearly 40 years.


As I see it, your options are rather limited. 1) You continue on and HOPE it doesn't happen again. 2) You take your losses and get rid of it. 3) You leave it parked and run the 6610. 

Resale value would be a bit higher while it's still running.


----------



## Dimi P (11 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> As I see it, your options are rather limited. 1) You continue on and HOPE it doesn't happen again. 2) You take your losses and get rid of it. 3) You leave it parked and run the 6610.
> 
> Resale value would be a bit higher while it's still running.


I am very close to the second option but the third is the safest for sure so far.. hahah


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

IMHO it would be wiser to get it running in good shape and
trade it for something you can use. 5000 eu's is a bit costly
I know that the engine block can be welded but don't know
what metal that the part is made of that you say is cracked.

willy


----------

